# permit require to camp on public land?



## sadworld (Aug 4, 2003)

if i wanted to camp on state land or federal land, just out in the woods and set up camp, what kind of permit is required for that and how do i get it?

also is there a different permit for state land vs. federal land? thanks. matt.


----------



## JimP (Feb 8, 2002)

sadworld said:


> if i wanted to camp on state land or federal land, just out in the woods and set up camp, what kind of permit is required for that and how do i get it?
> 
> also is there a different permit for state land vs. federal land? thanks. matt.


State Land info here:
http://www.michigan.gov/dnr/0,1607,7-153-10365_10883-31303--,00.html


----------



## gunsnrods (Jun 8, 2009)

on federal land no permit is required and dispersed camping needs no permit of any kind, only thing to watch out for is camping on the banks of certain rivers like the pere marquete is illegal. if u have a rough idea of where ur gonna camp u can always call the forest service station near where ur headed on ur way up juss to double check


----------



## JWICKLUND (Feb 13, 2005)

Camping on state land (non-designated campground) requires a land use permit. Here is the link. http://www.michigan.gov/documents/P...Application_NON_EVENT_PRINT_ONLY_126337_7.pdf
These permits are free and must be posted while you are camping.

The USFS does not require a permit however you are limited to camping on USFS lands for only 14 days. After 14 days, you have to move. If you alter the lands, you must also return the area to its natural state. This would mean filling in fire pits, toilet holes, and pickign up trash, etc.


----------



## sullyxlh (Oct 28, 2004)

jimp said:


> State Land info here:
> http://www.michigan.gov/dnr/0,1607,7-153-10365_10883-31303--,00.html


I've used PR4134 in this link and wanted to add that when you do use these to tie it to a tree do NOT use nails or staples or anything else that will penetrate the bark.


----------



## anon12162011 (Jun 9, 2009)

Make sure and note there is a difference between State Forest Lands and State Game Areas...State Game areas are closed to camping from May 15-September 10th, after that its by permit as listed above, free at any DNR office and you post it at your campsite.


----------



## GVDocHoliday (Sep 5, 2003)

sullyxlh said:


> I've used PR4134 in this link and wanted to add that when you do use these to tie it to a tree do NOT use nails or staples or anything else that will penetrate the bark.


It's also a good idea to get a plastic page sleeve to keep it from getting destroyed by the elements.


----------

